# "But I suck!" To anyone ever struggling to create or start...



## Zydala (Mar 15, 2013)

Wanted to make some encouraging threads for all the newcomers who have been around :]

Here's some of my favorite links/videos/books about creating/being stuck/improving/worrying

Super Obvious Secrets That I Wish Theyâ€™d Teach In Art School

F*** Yeah.

"My Favorite Artistic Advice"

*CtrlPaint*
The Drawing Habit
Being a Beginner
Letting Go
Building Confidence

A favorite around these parts...
Art and Fear

But most importantly, the big underlying theme to all of these links is...

*Don't worry, just DRAW AND HAVE FUN!!! *


----------



## Recel (Mar 15, 2013)

That "My Favorite Artistic Advice" video is really encouraging for me! Thank you!


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 15, 2013)

My new year's resolution was to actually start drawing and learn to a "decent" level.

I guess I better make a start then, a few months late I know.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing these!

It also reminds me, I need to really sit down and finish reading _Art and Fear_.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 15, 2013)

If anyone has some inspiring things - things that helped them start on their own journeys or get out of ruts - feel free to add them! :]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 15, 2013)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...r-be-good-as-an-artist-Message-of-Inspiration Because MindcandyMan's sketchbook is always an inspiration.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 15, 2013)

Man mindcandyman's sketchbook is amazing and awe-inspiring and equally discouraging to me hahaha. I'm like "damn I wish I had that sort of focus!!!" because that's where I suffer the most in my art creation - I absorb knowledge and info like a sponge but getting me to just FOCUS for two minutes on a drawing is incredibly hard for some reason. Turns out I have ADD and knowing that helps, but yeah getting me to just WORK seems to be an actual physical/mental block. I try my hardest though!

Case in point, I'm writing this in my pomodoro timer break that blocks my browser when I should be working. ;] See you all in 25 minutes


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the links.
I'll check them out later.


----------



## Misstoxin (Mar 31, 2013)

Thought I'd share this gem, it's been comforting to me on many occasions.


----------



## zhuria (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll add this book about art blocks here:
http://lateralaction.com/creativeblocks/
Still hadn't read it in depht, but I really like what I did read.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't know if this one fits the thread. I'll share it here anyway.

http://zenpencils.com/comic/97-charles-bukowski-air-and-light-and-time-and-space/


----------

